# Blacknose crappie?



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

I don't usually crappie fish but went a couple times the past week with a buddy....ever heard or seen a blacknose crappie? Pretty cool looking.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

when I was a kid we fished Rayburn and T-bend a lot. I can remember catching crappie like that, with the black stripe from nose to tail. Some of the locals called them "river crappie". Did'nt catch a lot of them,, but enough to stick in the memory. What good times as a kid. BTW, nice stringer!


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Yep. Racing stripe crappie. Caught a few of them between lk Houston and Luce bayou. Always black crappie but our resident expert, SilentKilla did catch a white crappie with a stripe recently. Long story short, not all that uncommon.
Nice stringer.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I keep a black marker in my boat. I draw a line on the ones I throw back to grow up. Y'all are just catching my fish that I three back is all. 

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

You and your stringer are definitely invited to the spring fish fry.

Best eating fish ... IMO

You have insprired me, Iâ€™m going to try and catch some for the FF.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Tommy, it seems when you set out to do something, you get 'er done!


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Whitebassfisher, I try to do my best at everything, most important is safety.....my goal is that nobody in the boat gets shut out.....having fun and hammer some fish....here is a,few more.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

:cheers:Very NICE catches...


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

*Black nose*

I caught one last year and one this year...Very cool Crappie


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Those are very common on Lake Houston and Conroe...
Purdy feeshes for sure....
Check this WHITE crappie out with the racer marking, very cool fish....


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

fy0834;22809450
You have insprired me said:


> After 5:00 today...


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I like catching these. Maybe one in ten I catch have the stripe.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

From last weekend









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

